# Xp3 Noise



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

So i recently set up a 75 gallon aquarium and its filtered by a rena xp3. I have owned xp3s before and i don't remember it being this loud. The previous ones i have owned had a little hum to them. However this one sounds like there is a stream running through it lol. I hear water trickling in it constantly and its pretty loud. Also does the flow bar create more noise? Because my buddy has a xp4 and its damn quite. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions.

Thanks 
Vito.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Is the noise coming from the spray bar spraying into the tank?
If so, simply fill the tank so the surface is above the spray bar.

Is the noise coming from within the canister itself?
If so, it could be that your canister simply didn't fill properly.

What's the word man?


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

The spray bar is about 4 inches below the surface. And the noise is coming from the filter itself. Im not sure if this could be a problem but the manual says that the distance between the top of the filter and the top of the tank needs to be a min of 24 inches. Now i only have a distance of 18 inches. My 75 is sitting on a 1 foot stand and the tank is only 18 inches tall so i don't know what to do.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's wild... I've never heard of a minimum altitude distance like that before.

Anything change if you alter the flow rate?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id double check to make sure the filter is entierly full of water.. Id also clean out the motor housing to make sure that is good. My xp3 has a slight motor hum but it is nothing loud


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

i did all of that, the motor sounds fine, its just the trinkling of water thats annoying. how can i get it do become completely full, i tried everything. Thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

VJventrella said:


> i did all of that, the motor sounds fine, its just the trinkling of water thats annoying. how can i get it do become completely full, i tried everything. Thanks


When you close it make sure water is almost to the top so when you put the top on it displaces water right up to the top. Then make sure the motor is primed with water. Where exactly is the trickling from?


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

it was trinkling right from the joint where the lid goes on. I think i fixed it. I just opened it up and removed everything and put it all back in and so far so good


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

unplug your filter and plug it back in. it's not filled properly. mine did the same thing for the first 2 days or so, but then i flipped the switch off, and turned it back on, and now i can't hear it at all...and it's not even in a cabinet, it's probably the quietest filter i've ever owned.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I wish my xp4 would shut up like all of yours are, I got it used for super cheap cause the previous owner upgraded to a fx5. It 1st made a heck of a lot more noise than it dose down but that was because one of the plastic/rubber things on the end of the impeller rod was missing, but now it's still pretty noisy. I have the spray bar on it and been thinking about pulling it off but the noise is actually coming from the filter, more so the motor area.

It looks like it has a little bit of air in the filter cause when I tip the filter I can see a small pocket of air that I just can't get out for the life of me.


----------

